

Samsung takes Android patent license from Microsoft - anand_nalya
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/09/samsung-takes-android-patent-license.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Why didn't someone think of paying Microsoft to go away earlier? I'd much
rather give them my money than have them dictating the pace of technology
adoption _and_ therefore be forced to give them my money.

